# HALP Please! Weird knocking? Sound from engine bay



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Could you put an arrow in the picture?
If it's the exhaust cooling down or heating up, that knocking noise is normal.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

JLL said:


> Could you put an arrow in the picture?
> If it's the exhaust cooling down or heating up, that knocking noise is normal.


Just edited it sory about that.
also to add when i popped the hood it felt like there was some oily residue on the underside of the hood close to the lip of the hood.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

dwood said:


> Just edited it sory about that.
> also to add when i popped the hood it felt like there was some oily residue on the underside of the hood close to the lip of the hood.


That's looks like a catalytic converter. I'm not 100% sure as I don't have the same engine as you. But it's definitely part of the exhaust. I've noticed in the winter months, the exhaust on my car makes more noise than in the warmer months.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

The noise seems to be coming from the motor somewhere not there. This was the part that got really hot, it looks like some part that comes off the back side of the turbo? Like i said... acorn. lol but it dose look like the turbo attatched to that part to me.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

The turbo IS attached to it. On the LUV (the engine that I have in my car), the turbo is actually an assembly with the exhaust manifold. And bolted onto that is the primary catalytic converter.

In the picture you posted, it looks like the Upstream Oxygen Sensor mounts into the part in question, which makes me think it's the catalytic converter.

Let's ask someone with knowledge of an LE2.

What is the part circled in the OP's Picture?

@Ma v e n @snowwy66 @jblackburn


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

JLL said:


> The turbo IS attached to it. On the LUV (the engine that I have in my car), the turbo is actually an assembly with the exhaust manifold. And bolted onto that is the primary catalytic converter.
> 
> In the picture you posted, it looks like the Upstream Oxygen Sensor mounts into the part in question, which makes me think it's the catalytic converter.
> 
> ...


Thank you! you may be 100% right I'm most likely wrong haha


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

I really wish i could figure out how to post a video so y'all could hear it


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

http://imgur.com/22hVAYL

 this is at idle


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

dwood said:


> http://imgur.com/22hVAYL
> 
> this is at idle


That sound isn't exhaust noise.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

JLL said:


> That sound isn't exhaust noise.


I didn't think so lol it sounds internal to me? someone on another site told me about the recall for some bolt leaking tranny fluid and he thought it sounded like it was coming from the bell housing. no idea how it would be realted to this noise though


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

I also had a couple tell me it sounds like its being starved of air


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That almost sounds like valvetrain noise.
Does the sound increase with engine speed?

Did it happen all of a sudden?


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

JLL said:


> That almost sounds like valvetrain noise.
> Does the sound increase with engine speed?
> 
> Did it happen all of a sudden?





dwood said:


> So long story short pulled up to an ATM, wonderful autostop started to kick in as I was shifting to park, and as it was restarting while simultaneously trying to shut itself off it started making this knocking? noise.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

also yea it increases slightly with acceleration idk if it stops at a certain point or i cant hear it from wind/road noise


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the vacuum pump (metal plate on the side of the engine there) is failing. Put a paper towel tube to it at idle and see if that's where the noise is coming from.

If you isolate it to this location, *STOP* driving/running it immediately. Those have started to fail and take out the front camshaft, causing extensive engine damage.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like the vacuum pump (metal plate on the side of the engine there) is failing. Put a paper towel tube to it at idle and see if that's where the noise is coming from.
> 
> If you isolate it to this location, *STOP* driving/running it immediately. Those have started to fail and take out the front camshaft, causing extensive engine damage.


Well bad news lol. I couldn't even get to do this cuz I went to start it last night and the starter won't even turn over. Just makes this loud humming/whirring noise. Starter doesn't even click. Car is dead where it sits.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Hard to tell about the noise(just sounds tinny and loud when listened to via my phone) mcould be vacuum pump as mentioned.
Also starter is probably failed. There are two control circuits to the starter, one to solenoid engage the motor and one to solenoid to extend the pinion. When either solenoid fails, the starter doesn't work. The solenoids aren't serviced separately


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Hard to tell about the noise(just sounds tinny and loud when listened to via my phone) mcould be vacuum pump as mentioned.
> Also starter is probably failed. There are two control circuits to the starter, one to solenoid engage the motor and one to solenoid to extend the pinion. When either solenoid fails, the starter doesn't work. The solenoids aren't serviced separately


Thanks for the reply man! I'm gonna be calling the dealer tomorrow to try and get this looked at. Hope its nothing major or if so covered by warranty still.


----------

